# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  !!]؟[.. مــا يطلبـه المستمعــون ..]؟[!!

## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اخواتي فانني زمان ابحثن قصيده لجعفر الدرازي وهي :
بويا انا عطشان
اريد قطرة اميه تروي عطش چبدي 
بعدها ارجع الى الميدان وحدي
واصيح الله اكبر على كل من تجبر
وراوي هالكفر حملات جدي"""
ممكن احد من الاخوان يعطني وصلة تحميلها 
واذا ماحد قدر يجيبه فاعتبروني لم اطلب شيئا

ووفقتم  لكل خير جميعا..

تحياتي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام

أخوي يا ريت تخبرنا عن اسم (عنوان)هذه اللطميه .. اذا تعرف 

ومن متى هذه اللطميه يعني السنه والله صار لها اكثر من سنه؟؟

وان شاء الله نحصلها لك

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام .. 

عنون هالقصيدة .. " بويه أنا عطشان " .. بس مع الأسف موب موجوده في الأنترنت .. 

في شريط عندي .. بحاول أدوره .. وبقول لك أسمه .. 

ما عاش من اللي ما يلبي لك طلبك أخوي .. كم القلب المرح عدنا .. واحد .. 

وأن شاء الله أحصل الشريط وأعطيك خبر .. 

تقبل تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## القلب المرح

اخت دمعة انا مدري عن عنوانها بس اسمعتها انا في شريط  عند واحد بس ماحصلت لاعالشريط
ولا علىيه من الانترنت

مشكورة اخت ماي تيرس وموفقه اختي 
ودمتي بحفظ الباري وبخدمة اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وبكل صراحه اخجلتنا   بتواضعك

تحياتي..

----------


## My tears

اعتذر أخوي القلب المرح عن عدم تلبية طلبك ..

بحثت بين أكوام أشرطتي .. ولم أعثر عليه ربما عفى عليه الزمن  :s .. 

هو بالفعل شريط قديم .. ولكنه رائع .. 

اعتذر مره أخرى .. :)


تقبل تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## بيسان

السلام عليكم

اخي وجدت مبتغاه 

بس بشرط ادعي ليي بتوفيق

استمـــــــــاع

تحمــــــــــــيل


او حمل لطمية الله وياك يبني وموجوده فيها على هذا الرابط

http://extra.alakhyar.com/la6meyat/?list=8

مع تحياتي

بيسااااان

----------


## القلب المرح

وعليكم السلام والاكرام

اهلا اخت بيسان اشكرك جزيل الشكر

ووفقك الله لكل خير ان شاء الله

واسمحي الينا اذا ثقلنا عليك بس مضطرين ان نسمعه 

ومشكورة اختي  ويعطيك الله العافيه

وتحياتي..

----------


## بيسان

لا ثقلت ولا شي موجوده عندي

العفو والله يعافيك

----------


## My tears

*!!]؟[.. مــا يطلبـه المستمعــون ..]؟[!!*

*السلام عليكـم ورحمـة الله وبركـاتـه ..* 
*واللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهـم يالله ..*
*
هـذا الموضـوع خصـص إلـى تلبيـة طلبـاتكـم ..
سـواء كـانـت لطميـات أو مواليـد أو أدعيـة أو ..... ..* *
وسأبـذل قصـارى جهـدي لأيجـاد ما تطلبـون .. 
وإن شـاء الله أحصلـه لكـم .. 

وإن لـم أستطيـع فـإن الأعضـاء لـن يبخلـو أبـداً في المشـاركـة والمسـاعـدة  ..
مـعـاً يـداً واحـدة لتلبيـة طلبـاتكـم ..

وأتمنـى من الله لنـا ولكـم التوفيـق .. 

* 
*مع خالص تحياتي 
مشرفة منتدى المكتبة الصوتية 
أختكـم My tears*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. الســلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركـــاته .. 

يسلمـــو لي هالأفكار الحلوة  :rolleyes:   .. 
تسلمي دموووعة .. فكرة حلوة .. 
و إن شاء الله راح نكون يد واحـــدة و متســــاعدة .. 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيـــة غنـاتو .. لا عدمنا هذه الأفكار النيرة  :rolleyes:   .. 

.. (( بجننش بطلب حتى الي عندي  :toung:   :toung:  )) .. 

إن شاء الله راح تلاقين منا مساعدات نحــنوو معكِ   :amuse:  

لك أرق التحيــات .. 
طوق الياسمــين

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*أهلاً وسهلاً بك يا طوق الياسمين  ..* 
*ربي يسلمك ويحرسك ..* 
*والله يعافيك خيه ..* 
*وأنـا برسم الخدمه .. وتسرني طلباتكم  ..*
*وتسلمين لي والله ..* *أخت عزيزة وغاليه  ..* 

** 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## اجمل بسمة

السلام عليكم 
عفر اني اول وحدة تطلب 
** يا ريت لو تعطوني ياحمام المدينة واتمنى لو انكم ما تطولون 
وعساكم دوووم عالقوة 









اجمل بسمة

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

السلام عليكم
اني ابي (ياختي يازينب )
مشكورين مقدما

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتـه ..* 
*حياك الله اجمل بسمة ..*
*و تفضل / ي  ..*
*ياحمام المدينة سلم على نبينا - عماد دقاق* 

*أتمنـى يكـون هـذا طلبـك  ..* 

*تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبكاتـه ..* 
*أهلاً بك خيه ريـــم الفلاااا ..*
*تفضـلـي  ..* 
*ياختي يازينب - السيد محمد الحسيني << WAV*

*يالنايم بكتر النهر - السيد محمد الحسيني << كاملة* 
*وأتمنـى يكـون هـذا طلبـك  ..*  
*لـك تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> لو سمحت اخوي القلب المرح (اسفه على الازعاج) لكن الصفحه عزية (كلما زرت قبرش يايمه ) للرادود: حسين العريان 
> ماتفتح معي. 
> 
> وشكرا لاستقبالكم طلبي .



*تفضل/ي هالوصله وإن شاء الله تفتح معك ..*
*http://www.ansaralhusain.net/convert2zip.php?get=813*

*ولا شكر على واجب ..* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## بنت تاروت

السلام عليكم 
موضوع رائع ..... عاد أنا أبي للدموع اللي
في شريط أحاديث للشيخ حسين الأكرف :embarrest: 
ولكي جزيل الشكر.......

----------


## بنت تاروت

> لو سمحت اخوي القلب المرح (اسفه على الازعاج) لكن الصفحه عزية (كلما زرت قبرش يايمه ) للرادود: حسين العريان 
> ماتفتح معي. 
> 
> وشكرا لاستقبالكم طلبي .



 
http://www.zshare.net/download/25455849b8af52/
هذا طلبك أخي اضغط على الرابط ولما يفتح لك في على يدك
اليسار كلمة clik here اضغط عليها وراح تتحمل لك على طول
تحياتي بنت تاروت

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم 
> موضوع رائع ..... عاد أنا أبي للدموع اللي
> في شريط أحاديث للشيخ حسين الأكرف
> ولكي جزيل الشكر.......



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*تفضلي اختي* 

*حديث الدموع / إصدار أحاديث - الشيخ حسين الأكرف*

*تحياتي لك  ..*

----------


## بنت تاروت

شكراً جزيلاً القلب المرح وجعلها الله
في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## القلب المرح

> شكراً جزيلاً القلب المرح وجعلها الله
> في ميزان أعمالك



*لاشكر على واجب واحنا في الخدمه* 
*واعمالك ان شاء الله*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق*

----------


## ابوجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن الانشوده اليوم العراقي ينادي باعدامه 
الي عرضة في قناة المسار والله حاولت ادور عليها بس لالاسف ما لقيته ممكن اذا عندك
ومشكور  :sad2:

----------


## الى متى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اريد صلوات صلوات على محمد وعلي 
الي تعرض في قناه ch14
اتوووقع اسم الرادود ناصر خليف 
بحث تعنها ماوجتها ..

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ممكن الانشوده اليوم العراقي ينادي باعدامه 
> الي عرضة في قناة المسار والله حاولت ادور عليها بس لالاسف ما لقيته ممكن اذا عندك
> ومشكور



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
*تفضل اخوي ابوجنان*
*هذا مقطع منهـا*  
*اليوم العراقي (( مقطع ))* 
*اليوم العراقي 2 (( كامله ))* 
*وصلة آخرة*  
*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اريد صلوات صلوات على محمد وعلي 
> الي تعرض في قناه ch14
> اتوووقع اسم الرادود ناصر خليف 
> بحث تعنها ماوجتها ..



*جاري البحث* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## ابن الناصرة

مشكورة أختي 
على الموضوع الجميل 
وانا ابغا مشاركة الشيخ حسين في الكويت 
وفاة السيدة فاطمة عليها السلام 
لهدي السنة

----------


## ابن الموده

السلام عليكم 

شكرا  على هالمجهود هذا 
تسلموووا 

اممممممم  اطلب لطمية احمد  الساعدي 

عاشقيـــــــن 
وتشكروااا

----------


## القلب المرح

> مشكورة أختي 
> على الموضوع الجميل 
> وانا ابغا مشاركة الشيخ حسين في الكويت 
> وفاة السيدة فاطمة عليها السلام 
> لهدي السنة



*من خلال بحثي المتواضع لم اجد طلبك* 
*وسوف أعاود البحث من جديد* 

*تحياتي لك  ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> شكرا على هالمجهود هذا 
> تسلموووا 
> 
> اممممممم اطلب لطمية احمد الساعدي 
> 
> عاشقيـــــــن 
> وتشكروااا



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*لك طلبـك* 

*عاشقين / أحمد الساعدي - إصدار فاجعة الولي*

*تحياتي لك  ..*

----------


## ابوجنان

مشكووور القلب المرح
الصراحه
روووعه
واسف على تأخيري بالرد
جزاك الله الف خير
تقبل تحياتي 
أخوك أبـــــــــــوجـــــــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــ  ـان

----------


## عبير الجنان

مشكووووووووووورين

----------


## رحال1300

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اختي العزيزه My tears
اطلب من حضرتكِ شريط نزار القطري القطار السريع , هذا اذا ماكان عندك اي مانع 
واتمنى لك دوم التوفيق  والنجاح 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ملاذالطير

السلام عليكم بغيت قصيدة صالح المؤمن (يالغايب) صوت فقط

----------


## أكليل

السلام عليكم 
لوسمحتي أختي أتمنى أن تجدي لي قصيدة للسيد هاني الوداعي 
سمعت مقطع على الجوال وماأدري عن أسم القصيدة(أبويا راح وريته يعود رقيه تحضن  الحسره    أخويا بالحبل مسحوب ومتني من الضرب ملهوف     وماعندي صبر ايوب أشوف الموت ألف مره  ) 
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق ..........مع تحياتي لكم..............مشكوره :rolleyes:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الناري اليوم عنده طلب ويتمنا تساعدوه
عندي مقطع ليوسف الرومي 
وبغا اعرف متى فين اي معلومة عن المقطع 
ولي عنده لايبخل علينا
المقطع يقول
كنز العلوم من صادق العلموي
 فغدى بريقاً يلمع في النجومي
 وازال عرشاً للجائر الضلومي
 وبنا صروحاً بعزمه القويمي

مشكورين مقدم

----------


## ام فاطمه

اذا ماعليك كلافه ابي نشيدت الله ربنا لصلاح الرمضان واكون شاكره لكم

----------


## LUCKY

لو سمحتوا ابغى نعي عن موت الانسان و كبفيه تكفينه و تغسيله و عذابه في القبر 

اتمنى احصل طلبي و شكراً لكم مقدماً

----------


## القلب المرح

> عندي طلب أرجو أن يلبى من قبلكم ولكم مني جزيل الشكر
> أدعية بصوت الشيخ مصطفى الموسى ومرثيات



*تفضل بزيارة هذه الصفحة*
*>> إضغـط هنـا <<*
*وهذا ما وجدته لسماحة الشيخ مصطفى الموسى*

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> *يعطيك كل عافيه*
> *أذا ممكن عندي طلبين ثنينهم للرادود باسم الكربلائي*
> *واحده لطميه بعنوان سلام الله*
> *يقول فيها* 
> *سلام الله على الخد التريب..سلام الله على الشيب الخضيب* 
> *والثانيه أنشوده بعنوان*
> *يازهراء*
> *لكن ماأذكر شي من كلماتهه*
> *وتسلم وتعيش على هذه الخدمه أخويه العزيز*
> *يسلموووووووو*



*الله يعافيك اختي خادمة الزهراء* 

*سلام الله على الخد التريب / لـ الرادود باسم الكربلائي* 

*يازهراء وبس ! ..* 
*طيب خيه جيبي لي اسم الرادود او المنشد عشان أقدر اساعدك* 

*الله يسلمك وانا بالخدمة * 
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> الله يعطبش العافية 
> اطلب من لزينب للرادود صالح الدرازي ويا ريت عالأم بي اثري



*تفضلي* 
*إصدار / من لزينب / لـ الرادود صالح الدرازي - بصيغة Mp3*

*ودي اوصل*
*خويه اسم الله* 
*ياعلي خل الترايب* 
*أبو الفضل* 
*آه يازماني* 
*يوم أحدعش*
*بمان الله* 
*على من هالقوم*

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلاك عليكم
> ابي طلب
> دعاء كميل الردود ابادر الحبواجي في قناة اهل البيت



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*جاري البحث* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> 
> بغيت أنشوودة 
> 
> نادينا بهالصوت حيدر حيدر 
> وياكم للموت حيدر حيدر 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*أنا مرت عليي هالأنشودة* 
*وبصراحه قلبت مكتبتي الصوتيه فوق تحت ولا شفتها* 
*بحاول أبحث عنها من جديد وإذا لقيتها راح انزلها لك* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> سلام عليكم 
> اذا ماعليكم كلافه اريد حديث الكساء لباسم الكربلائي
> مشكورين 
> وجزاكم الله خير



 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*حديث الكساء / لـ الرادود باسم الكربلائي* 

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> مشكووووووووووورين



*لا شكر على واجب* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
> اختي العزيزه My tears
> اطلب من حضرتكِ شريط نزار القطري القطار السريع , هذا اذا ماكان عندك اي مانع 
> واتمنى لك دوم التوفيق والنجاح 
> وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تفضل اخوي* 

\\اصدار القطار السريع للرادود نزار القطري\\

*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..*

----------


## همست حنين

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتوا
اني عضو جديد وارجو اني اكون ضيفه خفيفه عليكم 
وابي طلب منكم وارجوا انكم اتنفدونه بسرعه 
ابي حديث علي للرادود الشيخ حسين الاكرف 
وابي خيم ياحسين للشيخ حسين الاكرف 
وارجوا اني ماطلبت وااااااااااااااايد منكم وثقلت عليكم 
                                 وشكراً

----------


## فتاة الاحساء

ابي شريط هذا علي لالشيخ حسين الاكرف بس انشاء الله مافي كلافه

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم 
> ابي بعد طلب وان شاء الله احصله 
> 
> خطر بالطف رسوال الله وتحير 
> 
> هي قديمه وان شاء الله نسمعه
> وقسما بدمائك يحيدر وهذي ابي ان شاء الله 
> تحياتي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حضر بالطف رسول الله وتحير فقد جاسم أشد لو / لـ الرادود باسم الكربلائي 

قسما بدمائك ياحيدر *وبشبلك محزوز المنحر*/ لـ الرادود باسم الكربلائي 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاتوا
> اني عضو جديد وارجو اني اكون ضيفه خفيفه عليكم 
> وابي طلب منكم وارجوا انكم اتنفدونه بسرعه 
> ابي حديث علي للرادود الشيخ حسين الاكرف 
> وابي خيم ياحسين للشيخ حسين الاكرف 
> وارجوا اني ماطلبت وااااااااااااااايد منكم وثقلت عليكم 
> وشكراً



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حديث لعلي / لـ الشيخ حسين الأكرف - شريط ( أحاديث )

خيم ياحسين محروقة / لـ الرادود الشيخ حسين الأكرف 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## القلب المرح

> اذا ماعليك امر خيووو بغيت 
> ناصفه ياحلاوه مقطع صوتي mp3
> وقصيدة صالح الدرازي يقول 
> يسألون ياهلا ويقولون ياهلا 
> ليش الوجوه تلالي 
> 
> وراح اكون لك شاكر



اعتذر على التأخير في الرد ما نتبهت لطبك 

ناصفة ياحلاوة / لـ الرادود جعفر الدرازي - شريط الأيام حلوة 

الطلب الثاني إن شاء الله قريب أجيبها لك 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## القلب المرح

> ابي شريط هذا علي لالشيخ حسين الاكرف بس انشاء الله مافي كلافه



إصدار " هذا علي " الشيخ حسين الاكرف  




> لو سمحتواانا جديده على المنتديات ابي اعرف كيف احط لي صوره وتوقيع شكررررررررررررررا



{شرح جديد طريقة وضع التوقيع في المنتدى}


تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير 
وان شاء الله في ميزان اعملك
ابي بعد طلب ابي دعاء الجوشن الكبير والصغير الى ابادر الحلواجي

----------


## فتاة الاحساء

مشكور اخوي القلب المرح ماقصرت الله   يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شفق

شكرا اخي 


واذا مافي كلافة 
بغيت موسيقة قناة اهل البيت 
وبالذات ذيك اللي تظهر معاها احاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في حب اهل البيت 

حيث تكون الخلقية زرقاء 
( اهااااات ) لكنها بصراحة روحانية واجد 

لذلك بحثت عنها كثيرا ولم اجدها 

ان شاء الله تحصلها 

وشكرا

----------


## ساحر الشرق

سلام ..

حطيتوا امس مع دخول المنتدى لطمية
ياعلي من فتحت عالدنيا عيناي *** يعلم الله ماشفت غيرك بدنياي

ممكن احصل على رابط نفس اللطميه.. الظاهر انها للرادود حسين الأكرف
ولكم جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## نديم الحزن

اذا ماعليك امر خيووو بغيت 
ناصفه ياحلاوه مقطع صوتي mp3
وقصيدة صالح الدرازي يقول 
يسألون ياهلا ويقولون ياهلا 
ليش الوجوه تلالي 

وراح اكون لك شاكر

----------


## من عباد الله

السلام عليكم اختي                                                                                                         انا لسى مشتركه مكن اطلب ..؟                                                                                          شريط مشاعر للاكرف بس على شكلmp3                                                                              الله يعطيك العافيه على جهودك ..

----------


## رياض المنصوري

بارك الله فيكم جميعآ

----------


## اناهوة

السلام عليكم 
بغيت لطمية الى رادود عبدالشهيد الثور
      ليلة العاشر تصور النبي وفاطم وحيدر  واسمع شلون جو يواسون ممكن تحصلوها لي اذا ماعليكم امر

----------


## القلب المرح

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاك الله الف خير 
> وان شاء الله في ميزان اعملك
> ابي بعد طلب ابي دعاء الجوشن الكبير والصغير الى ابادر الحلواجي



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أعتذر على التأخير .. 
ولم استطيع التوصل للروابط 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## الــــنـــاري

للاسف ماطلع عندي شي في الرابط الي حاطنه

----------


## bawsel

شكرا على الرد بس كيف يمكن ارسلك مقطع النوحية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اخوي اذا المقطع عندك 
قوم برفع في المنتدى او على اي موقع رفع آخر
 ونشاء الله استطيع مساعدتك
وسمح لينا على التقصير

----------


## لحن الخلود

عندي طلب واتمنى تلبوه لي
ابي مقطع mp3
لقصيدة الملا باسم باالله ياحفار القبر
ومشكورين

ياناس ابيها  :sad2:

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بحثت عنها بس للاسف مالقيت طلبك
انشاء الله باقي الاعضاء يقدرو يفيدوك
تحياتي لك اخووووووووووك 
الـــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــاري

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

سامحيني خيتووو
دورته ولم أجده
أعذريني
تحياتي لكي

----------


## ورد الجنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ممكن اطلب نغمات للجوال من شريط إلاانت لبسام شمص

----------


## سجينة الآهات

السلام عليكم 
كيفكم .. كلن باسمه
أول مرة أطلب منكم .. فلا تردوني
من شريط كريم آل البيت أول وحدة في الشريط (( عنك اذا ألوني.. تفضحني بيك عيوني...))
أبي أركبها في جوالي تكفون 
لا تردوني  :rolleyes: 
تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اذا ممكن اختي تقول لي القصيدة حق مين 
عشان يكون البحث عنها اسرع
ونشاء الله اجيبها لك mp3 افضل صيغة لجوال

تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــــــنـــــــــــاري

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
ابي طلي سجد الهوئ الى اليسد هاني الوداعي 
بس ابيها mp3
لو سمحت وادا تقدار





لو سمحت يالناري من شهر واني اطلب هده الطلب واني زعلمه

----------


## لحن الحب

السلام عليكم جميعاً 
احد يتكرم علينا نبي مولاي مولاي ؟إلى أبوفراس البرني
وشكراً إلى الجميع

----------


## إشراق

اخي لحن الحب ممكن تقول هو عزاء او مولد  او جديد او قديم علشان ممكن اشوف الي تبي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> السلام عليكم 
> ابي طلي سجد الهوئ الى اليسد هاني الوداعي 
> بس ابيها mp3
> لو سمحت وادا تقدار
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لو سمحت يالناري من شهر واني اطلب هده الطلب واني زعلمه






السموحة خيتو والله من زمان مادلخت هناا
انشاء الله الحين ابحث عنها 
دقايق ورد عليك بس انشاء الله اشوفها

----------


## الــــنـــاري

نشيد سجد الهوى ..

أداء: السيد هاني الوداعي ..

الهندسة الصوتية: عباس الشافعي ..

رابط التحميل


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## حلــ شاعـرـــم

> بدور راسك معاي شوي ....من زمان وانا ادور رداديه ...يتيمه وخايفه تروح وتخليني..
> 
> المشكله اني سمعتها من زمان ولاني عارف من الي قالها....يمكن حسين الأكرف او عبد الامير البلادي
> 
> تقبلو مروري
> 
> أخوكم
> حلـــ شــاعــرـــــم



طلبي هذا له الآن تقريبا اسبوعين
ولحد رد علي

----------


## ملك موت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
السلام عليكم ورحمة  الله وبركاتة .  
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد.
عندي طلب واريد تلبيتة لو سمحتم .
الطلب :- أريد لطمية أول جرح للرادود باسم الكربلائي . 
وشكراً .

----------


## S.M.S

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد  

عندي طلب وأريد تلبيته لو سمحتم .. أريد شريط لا تلوموني للشيخ أبو الحواتم الطائي .. 

من مواصفاته : الشريط عزاء + قديم

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

مرااااااااااااااحب
أنا بديّ لطمية يا دنيا
أخذتي زهرة سنيني يا دنيا .. للملا باسم الله يحفظه يارب ..
ممكن توفروها لي؟ و لكم خالص الشكر ..
أنّي عندي كامله لكنّي ما بعرف أقطّعها ..
ايه .. أبغاها مقطعة عشان ... أحطها بالجوال ..
بامان الله ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اخواني واخواتي 

عندي طلب يمكن صعب عليكم اشوي 

بس الصراحة اختي طالبتنه من عندي ابحث عنه في النت وما لقيت 

فيا ليت الاقيه عندكم هنااااا 



صوت ( صلاة جعفر ) 
صوت ( صلاة الليل ) 

بأصوات احد الشيوخ 



يا الله الهمه شباب لا تردوني عاد 

يسلمو 

تحياتي وسلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم

----------


## ميو ميو ميو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اني بصراحة علشان اطلب منكم طلب وارجوا انك ماتخيبولي املي 

ابي قصيدة يبقى الوصي صلاح رمضان مكتوبة

----------


## ولائية للابد

لو ممكن ابي قصيدة ودعتك ودعتك مغصوبه فارقتك للمله باسم الكربلائي صفر 1413 ورحم الله والديك على هالخدمه

----------


## ولائية للابد

لو من المكن انا لدي الكثير من الاشرطه القديمه والتراثيه للمله باسم بس ماعرف الطريقه لوضعها في المنتدى هل من يشرح لي الطريقه وشكرا

----------

